# HBO GO app not usable for Time Warner subscribers?



## irisr (Jun 29, 2015)

Does anyone have any info on this? Very disappointed that I can't activate HBO Go on my Tivo because of Time Warner.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

irisr said:


> Does anyone have any info on this? Very disappointed that I can't activate HBO Go on my Tivo because of Time Warner.


That's correct, Time Warner Cable isn't allowing it, for now at least. I've read no reports that suggest TWC may soon allow it, either. Your best hope is that TWC ends up being acquired by Charter, a deal that's well underway and will likely close in June after regulatory review. Since Charter DOES allow HBO GO on TiVo, you should be good once your cable account transitions from TWC to Charter later this year (assuming that the deal goes through).


----------



## irisr (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, but I think a Charter merger would be a disaster. (If an elephant fell on my house, I'd probably forget my broken toe).

Those who are TWC customers, here's where to write. It took ma about 15 minutes to file all 3 complaints.

FCC complaint: https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/hc/en-us/requests/new?ticket_form_id=33794

Executive level TWC customer complaint: http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/our-company/leadership/overview/john-keib/contact.html

Standard TWC complaint: http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/support/channel-feedback.html


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> That's correct, Time Warner Cable isn't allowing it, for now at least. I've read no reports that suggest TWC may soon allow it, either. Your best hope is that TWC ends up being acquired by Charter, a deal that's well underway and will likely close in June after regulatory review. Since Charter DOES allow HBO GO on TiVo, you should be good once your cable account transitions from TWC to Charter later this year (assuming that the deal goes through).


I wouldn't be that optimistic about a Charter acquisition helping. Just ask the areas that were acquired by Charter that had NBA TV. Plus, it could be a year or two before they even begin merging the systems. The best bet is for TWC to approve the device. It isn't unusual for TWC or Comcast to take their sweet time.


----------



## jelwell (Jun 7, 2001)

DirectTV, Comcast, AT&T UVerse - all not supported (amongst others). So I suspect/hope that some providers are still going to come around.
Joseph Elwell


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

rainwater said:


> I wouldn't be that optimistic about a Charter acquisition helping. Just ask the areas that were acquired by Charter that had NBA TV. Plus, it could be a year or two before they even begin merging the systems. The best bet is for TWC to approve the device. It isn't unusual for TWC or Comcast to take their sweet time.


NBA TV is a cable channel. Cable channel line-ups can and do differ from area to area within the same cable co. But authentication for apps like HBO GO are across a cable company's entire customer base nationwide. You may be right that it will be quite some time before the TWC brand goes away and those customers are merged into the Charter system. But once that happens, they'll have the same access to apps that any other Charter customer has.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jelwell said:


> DirectTV, Comcast, AT&T UVerse - all not supported (amongst others). So I suspect/hope that some providers are still going to come around.
> Joseph Elwell


DirecTV and AT&T Uverse don't work with TiVo anyway, so there is really no reason for them to approve the TiVo as supported device.

Comcast and TWC are the only cable companies that actually support TiVo but have not approved the app. Unfortunately those two companies alone make up about 60% of all cable subscribers, so this likely effects a large portion of TiVo customers.


----------



## cedartec_guy (Dec 7, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> DirecTV and AT&T Uverse don't work with TiVo anyway, so there is really no reason for them to approve the TiVo as supported device.
> 
> Comcast and TWC are the only cable companies that actually support TiVo but have not approved the app. Unfortunately those two companies alone make up about 60% of all cable subscribers, so this likely effects a large portion of TiVo customers.


Not True, DIRECTV has approved HBOGO for [email protected] Rico TiVo customers so I am hoping that HBOGO will soon be available for US Customers on Tivo Devices.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> NBA TV is a cable channel. Cable channel line-ups can and do differ from area to area within the same cable co. But authentication for apps like HBO GO are across a cable company's entire customer base nationwide. You may be right that it will be quite some time before the TWC brand goes away and those customers are merged into the Charter system. But once that happens, they'll have the same access to apps that any other Charter customer has.


If it were only that easy. It took Charter 2 years to merge Optimum West customers into their system. You think it will be faster with TWC and their huge customer base? I think you are assuming just because they merge that they will merge their authentication systems. That is highly doubtful for quite some time. I doubt the TiVo Bolt will even be sold anymore by the time that happens.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

cedartec_guy said:


> Not True, DIRECTV has approved HBOGO for [email protected] Rico TiVo customers so I am hoping that HBOGO will soon be available for US Customers on Tivo Devices.


Directv PR is a different company than Directv. The Puerto Rico version approving the device doesn't really mean Directv will anytime soon.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

cedartec_guy said:


> Not True, DIRECTV has approved HBOGO for [email protected] Rico TiVo customers so I am hoping that HBOGO will soon be available for US Customers on Tivo Devices.


No reason they should have. Perhaps they just have a blanket order with HBOGo to approve all devices, I'm not sure. But since TiVo doesn't work with DirecTV, even in PR, there is absolutely no reason for them to approve TiVo as a usable device. Maybe they will, just because, but if they don't it will make just as much sense since they don't actually support TiVo.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

rainwater said:


> If it were only that easy. It took Charter 2 years to merge Optimum West customers into their system. You think it will be faster with TWC and their huge customer base? I think you are assuming just because they merge that they will merge their authentication systems. That is highly doubtful for quite some time. I doubt the TiVo Bolt will even be sold anymore by the time that happens.


Yes. You didn't disagree with anything I said. I have no idea how long it will take their systems to merge, although they will at some point if the deal closes.

At any rate, I really don't care about TWC or Charter. I live in Comcast/AT&T/Google Fiber country. Good luck!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> Yes. You didn't disagree with anything I said. I have no idea how long it will take their systems to merge, although they will at some point if the deal closes.


I'm confused as to why you said the original poster's best hope was the TWC/Charter merger? I don't see how that would be anyone's best hope. The best hope is TWC approves HBO Go on the TiVo platform. The merger will likely have little to do with using the app any time soon.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Perhaps he was inferring that the merger would change TWC over to Charter's more favorable policies on stuff like this? Even if they don't merge the systems right away, I assume Charter will still try to get TWC to adopt it's policies on things like this and perhaps the CCI byte as well.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

rainwater said:


> I'm confused as to why you said the original poster's best hope was the TWC/Charter merger? I don't see how that would be anyone's best hope. The best hope is TWC approves HBO Go on the TiVo platform. The merger will likely have little to do with using the app any time soon.


I see your point. Maybe I should have said "your surest hope" is the merger. Yes, your best-case scenario is that TWC approves HBO GO on TiVo tomorrow. But I feel like I've read other TWC customers say that the company is slow to move on stuff like this. And my guess (maybe incorrect) is that TWC will hold off on any decisions like this until after the merger is either approved or killed this spring. I don't see the FCC killing this merger.

So, barring any decision by TWC in the near-term to approve HBO GO on TiVo, the most likely reason to believe it will eventually be approved is that Charter swallows TWC.


----------



## irisr (Jun 29, 2015)

Received a call from TWC Executive level support. No date for HBO GO, but she said it "might happen soon" and that TWC is receiving complaints about the failure to provide authorization for this app. Keep those calls and emails coming! Good work!


----------



## supersportsfan (Sep 15, 2005)

irisr said:


> Received a call from TWC Executive level support. No date for HBO GO, but she said it "might happen soon" and that TWC is receiving complaints about the failure to provide authorization for this app. Keep those calls and emails coming! Good work!


I filled out the form that you posted and got a phone call from some useless low level TWC rep who tried to tell me to log in to it via a computer or ipad and I could use HBO Go. I explained to him that it wasn't the point, that I wanted to use my Tivo to watch the service that I pay for and should have access to. He went around in circles (you could tell he didn't at ALL understand what the point of it was) and then suggested that I call Tivo to figure out why I can't log in.

Stupid corporate BS that doesn't just give us access to what we pay for on any device that is capable pisses me off. I hate the way big business works. /end rant


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

irisr said:


> Received a call from TWC Executive level support. No date for HBO GO, but she said it "might happen soon" and that TWC is receiving complaints about the failure to provide authorization for this app. Keep those calls and emails coming! Good work!


For TWC subscribers I hope that is the case, I don't believe things like this till they actually happen. They will tell you what you want to hear to keep everyone appeased for awhile. It is often things like this wouldn't happen till the next contract. Maybe there is a new HBO contract coming... It can only help the more who call to complain..


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

Time Warner Cable is now listed in the provider list for HBOGo on TIVO. I haven't been able to check it out yet but at least there has been some movement.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

I entered the activation code but it said "Your affiliate does not support this device". It's a first step, maybe it will happen soon.


----------



## apsarkis (Nov 16, 2004)

jamesteixeira said:


> I entered the activation code but it said "Your affiliate does not support this device". It's a first step, maybe it will happen soon.


I see the same thing with TWC in NY. The HBOGO activate site did change, adding the TWC logo since I checked last week, but right now it's just a tease.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

Shoot, now it's gone!


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

It's back again for TWC and the activation worked! And I was able to actually play a movie!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yeeehaw! I'm watching HBO GO content right now, on my Roamio!










My life is complete


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's good. Just need Comcast now and everyone can stop complaining.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> and everyone can stop complaining.


haha, you underestimate us


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dan203 said:


> that's good. Just need comcast now and everyone can stop complaining *about this specific topic*.


fyp


----------



## irisr (Jun 29, 2015)

Great work everyone! I'm convinced that this is one of those rare times that our pressure worked and TWC actually did the right thing!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Finally, with Netflix, Hulu, VUDU, Amazon Instant, Plex and HBO GO, the TiVo DVR has finally, finally, _finally_ lived up to the "one box" promise. At least for me.

I'm really happy with this development.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Same here. HBOGo was the last app I needed my Smart TV for. I wouldn't mind also having the Showtime and Starz apps too, but they're not crucial. (Charter seems to be a bit stricter on those anyway, so they may not even allow TiVo)


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I need WatchESPN and I would be 90% on TiVo. I sometimes use UFC, Showtime, and Starz apps too though.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For me Showtime and Starz are hit and miss because Charter doesn't support all devices. They don't support my TV for either. And they don't support Showtime on the FireTV Stick, so I have to use my XBox One for that. It's a PITA to figure out which devices are supported by which services so I just don't bother any more. If TiVo adds either app I'll try again, but for now I'm not itching to get those apps anyway.

I don't watch sports so ESPN and UFC mean nothing to me.


----------



## tabarnes19 (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anyone else have an issue with the aspect ratio being off on hbo go? It looks like the image is pinched.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't know about HBOGo, but the other apps all adhere to the TiVo aspect setting when playing an SD stream. Go to live TV and cycle through the aspect till it says Full then go back into HBOGo and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## jelwell (Jun 7, 2001)

I filed an FCC complaint. And today I got a phone call from Time Warner using the phone number from the complaint - rather than my subscriber number. They asked if the problem was taken care of. I checked, and sure enough it's fixed. People should be filing FCC complaints for DirecTV.
Joseph Elwell.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jelwell said:


> I filed an FCC complaint. And today I got a phone call from Time Warner using the phone number from the complaint - rather than my subscriber number. They asked if the problem was taken care of. I checked, and sure enough it's fixed. People should be filing FCC complaints for DirecTV. Joseph Elwell.


What was the timing? Are you saying your fcc complaint force TW's hand? I doubt it.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Me too. TWC's addition to the HBO GO list was imminent regardless.

That shouldn't discourage DirecTV customers from complaining though. If I were stuck in that boat I'd be a tad annoyed too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't understand why people with DirecTV care? TiVos don't work with DirecTV so why is there any correlation between a DirecTV subscriber and a TiVo user? Unless you're mooching your HBOGo subscription from a family member or something.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Good point. (But in that case, why are Dish and DirecTV Puerto Rico supported?)

And, how about Comcast users, then?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have no idea why Dish or DirecTV Puerto Rico are listed. Maybe they just accept every device by default? 

Comcast I get people complaining about. I think they're not doing it because they have a VOD app for TiVo and they offer all the same content via VOD, so they feel it's an unnecessary draw on their network and perhaps detracts from the possibility of them being able to upsell PPV via the VOD app.


----------



## bradshaw1965 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I have no idea why Dish or DirecTV Puerto Rico are listed. Maybe they just accept every device by default?
> 
> Comcast I get people complaining about. I think they're not doing it because they have a VOD app for TiVo and they offer all the same content via VOD, so they feel it's an unnecessary draw on their network and perhaps detracts from the possibility of them being able to upsell PPV via the VOD app.


Probably a valid hypothesis. I've got their "Internet Plus" light bundle and access to HBO Go and their Streampix offering would top off my television experience since I mainly use Comcast for internet access. Part of the Comcast hate is how fully they shut down and restrict the legitimate bottom-end of their offerings, that and the 7 levels of hell customer service obviously.


----------



## jelwell (Jun 7, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> What was the timing? Are you saying your fcc complaint force TW's hand? I doubt it.


2/22 to 3/16. I can tell from my posts here. I filed the complaint the day I posted here, and I posted again a day or two after I got the call from Time Warner.

And yes, I'm saying the FCC contacted Time Warner and gave them my information. That is guaranteed, because they called on my google voice number which I didn't give to Time Warner, but I did give to the FCC.

Does this mean that Time Warner's hand was forced? No. That might be a coincidence and they were merely calling me to try to see if they could solve my problem and when they asked if my problem was solved, I went online and sure enough it was solved.

Joseph Elwell.


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I don't understand why people with DirecTV care? TiVos don't work with DirecTV so why is there any correlation between a DirecTV subscriber and a TiVo user? Unless you're mooching your HBOGo subscription from a family member or something.


I'm sure I'm in the minority, but for me it's because I have two homes - one with DirecTV and one with Comcast (CC using a TiVo Bolt). I have HBO with my DirecTV subscription and don't want to pay for it for my vacation home so if I could use HBO Go in that home it would be great.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah, not doubt scenarios like yours exist, but that is an outlier situation. Most people with a TiVo that would be annoyed by not having a DirecTV log in option for the HBOGo app are annoyed because they use someone else's log in. No judgment in doing so, I mean I've done it in the past too, but that is how it is.


----------



## larry5601 (Jul 15, 2015)

jelwell said:


> DirectTV, Comcast, AT&T UVerse - all not supported (amongst others). So I suspect/hope that some providers are still going to come around.
> Joseph Elwell


I am using HBO Go with my att u-verse login


----------

